# Time Lapse photography



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Coupled with a stirring soundtrack makes for a dramatic video


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome! I cant figure out how sometimes the camera seems to be rotating/panning aswell. Is that right?
Phil


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning stuff


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

GIZTO29 said:


> Awesome! I cant figure out how sometimes the camera seems to be rotating/panning aswell. Is that right?
> Phil


totally baffled and amazed me :doublesho:lol::lol:


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow cool stuff :thumb:


----------



## DGK (Jun 30, 2010)

Could be Ken Burns effect?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm only guessing but reckon the camera has been set up using some motion picture type technology employing tracks and remotes. Or some damned fiendish editing trickery.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

I suspect tracks, like timescapes.org.

He even says tracks on the front page...

Bret


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Liked that a lot


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

A lot of work gone into that. Fo' sho!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> I suspect tracks, like timescapes.org.
> 
> He even says tracks on the front page...
> 
> Bret


Yep, never got that far, so busy admiring the video.

"The dolly moves were done using two custom track and dolly systems that I engineered, utilizing some off the shelf components.

I'm currently Beta testing an all-in-one motion control dolly system:The Stage Zero Timelapse Dolly Kit from dynamicperception.com and getting even better results"


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been looking at other stuff by Mike Flores, he is an exceptionally talented guy, check more of his work out here. Plenty for you petrolheads to enjoy.

http://vimeo.com/mikeflores/videos


----------



## Morph3ous (Jul 6, 2007)

WOW. Got such a vivid perspective of the earth actually turning.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

That is epic!


----------

